

Google WebDriver - tzury
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2009/05/introducing-webdriver.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Amusingly their Internet Explorer driver is called Jobbie, which is a scottish
term for 'shit'.

[http://code.google.com/p/webdriver/wiki/InternetExplorerDriv...](http://code.google.com/p/webdriver/wiki/InternetExplorerDriver)

<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jobbie>

Billy Connoly using the term:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmpRQLaxF60#t=2m20s>

------
psranga
Thanks for the link.

It seems weird that you test a dynamic language like Javascript by writing
code in a statically typed language like Java.
<http://code.google.com/p/webdriver/wiki/GettingStarted>

I hope they come up with a scripting user interface that draws from Expect.

